# frog died and now there are tiny little bugs!!



## shiznick24 (Feb 12, 2012)

I have 3 black eyed tree frogs and came home to find one dead. i have had them for about a year now and have had no problems at all. i was cleaning the cage one day and my son got ahold of one but it was ok later that frog started to get white blotches all over her but i thought it was a stress thing. like i said i came home tonight to find her dead and there were tiny tiny little bugs all over the dead frog and on the floor of the tank. this is the first time i have seen them so i am concerned. i am going to deep clean the whole tank this weekend should there be some kind of medicine i should use to make sure if the other frogs have these bugs internally to help get rid of them or just to be safe? or is thrre other suggestions that anyone could have? 
thanks too all for ur help.


----------



## Raf (Feb 20, 2010)

Sounds like mite. You should be alright if you clean the tank.
It's possible the frog died of stress because of the amount of mites.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Its also posible the frog died and that the mites came to break down the dead carcass. Ive never seen mites kill anything. The internal parasites are usually too small to see with the naked eye.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

shiznick24 said:


> so i am concerned. i am going to deep clean the whole tank this weekend should there be some kind of medicine i should use to make sure if the other frogs have these bugs internally to help get rid of them or just to be safe?


You should not use any medications unless you have had a positive fecal result for a parasite or parasites. You should get at least one fecal read by a ARAV vet that is close to you. Arav – Member Directory

As noted above, without a picture, as a guess, it is very likely that the small "bugs" are harmless detrivores and could even be springtails and could easily have had nothing to do with the death of the frog. If the frog was squeezed too hard, it is possible there were internal injuries.... 

Some comments,

Ed


----------



## Raf (Feb 20, 2010)

It's obvious that there are way too many little bugs in this tank.
Too much bugs causes stress and frogs dies from stress.
Medication doesn't help.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Raf said:


> It's obvious that there are way too many little bugs in this tank.
> Too much bugs causes stress and frogs dies from stress.
> Medication doesn't help.


Actually we don't know that there are too many bugs in the tank nor that the frogs are actually being stressed by the bugs. The OP described all of the bugs to be on the floor of the cage and we are discussing tree frogs that shouldn't be sitting on the floor of the cage. 

Ed


----------



## PatEmig09 (Oct 13, 2009)

Probally springtails, I've had the same thing happen. I had a green and black auratus that died and the springtails were just swarming. They wont bother live frogs just dead ones.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Ed said:


> You should not use any medications unless you have had a positive fecal result for a parasite or parasites. You should get at least one fecal read by a ARAV vet that is close to you. Arav – Member Directory
> 
> It would probably be a good idea to bookmark the vets listed in our areas that are qualified to examine our frogs..even better to contact the vet and put him/her on notice about knowing that they can treat amphibians...and keep their card taped to a logical, quickly found, location...Thank you Ed


----------



## Golden State Mantellas (Mar 12, 2011)

I've never had a frog die (to my knowledge) from too many bugs stressing it to death, and all my my frog vivs are pretty heavily seeded with multiple species of isopods and springtails.

My guess would be that either there were injuries from your son getting ahold of the frog, or your son had something on his hands that was detrimental to the frog's well being. It is just too coincidental that the frog dies shortly after your son gets ahold of it.


----------

